# Coding 76377 with a CT



## maebelle@gmail.com (Dec 18, 2014)

Can anyone explain when it is appropriate to bill code 76377 with a CT procedure code (70486)? My doctors routinely bill these two codes together, but my understanding is that code 76377 should not be routinely used. However, I'm having trouble finding information regarding when it IS appropriate to bill this code. Any information would be helpful!


----------



## jay.kuliyal (Dec 19, 2014)

We use cpt 76377 for 3D, if physician performed CT,MRI ,3D rendering with interpretation and reporting of computed tomography..........


----------



## mr3dtech (Dec 31, 2014)

*code 76377*

Hope this helps.

76376- 3D rendering with interpretation and reporting of computed tomography, magnetic resonance imaging, ultrasound, or other tomographic modality; not requiring image post‐processing on an independent workstation

76377- 3D rendering with interpretation and reporting of computed tomography, magnetic resonance imaging, ultrasound, or other tomographic modality; requiring image post‐processing on an independent workstation


----------

